# How to remove fan from hp compaq d530 SFF



## mostom (May 6, 2008)

Anybody know how to remove fan from hp compaq d530 sff? i want to take its cpu out. How to do it? 
I would appreciate very much if u post some pic!!!
thanks:4
-dontkno


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

The HP Compaq d530 should run a socket 478 CPU. Ground yourself on the case first, then unplug the computer form the wall socket. To remove the heatsink, lift the two white levers and flip them as far as they will go. Then lift the heatsink up as straight as possible. After that, look for the lever at the edge of the processor socket and lift that up, flip it as far as it will go. You should then be able to easily take out the CPU. Don't forget to clean off the existing thermal paste and apply a fresh layer of it before installing the heatsink.


----------

